# CA stocking for a 190 gal



## DRB (Mar 29, 2010)

I am thinking of a couple of Carpintis; a couple of JD, one EBJD and maybe a couple of Salvinis. What do you guys think?

I will be using a 50 gal W/D (actual W/D is roughjy 20 gal) and a Mag 9.5 for filtration.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't know if the EBJD will survive the Green Texas...

i know is a huge tank, but Green Texas can be nasty.. and EBJD are quite weak (in my experience at least...I had one killed by a juvenile Oscar.. ><)


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *DRB*,

Sounds like it is going to be a great tank. I would also be concerned for the EBJD. All three other inhabitants are aggressive and will likely give you EBJD some trouble. Best chance would be if all other fish are female and EBJD is only male. Personally i would set up a smaller tank just for the EBJD if you are set on keeping one.

All other fish are my favorite fish and it should be a great tank.

Keep us posted on your thoughts.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## DRB (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks guys! I knew the EBJD could suffer, but I wont risk having my fish bullied and killed.

Any other suggestions now that I have some room?

Hopefully it will be a nice tank; I am doing my best. I am out of schedule since my malinois needed better facilities and time became an issue. I hope to have my tank by mid august.

Thanks to both of you guys!


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

190gals says viejas all over :lol:


----------



## DRB (Mar 29, 2010)

Not really into viejas; do you have any suggestions?


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Well depends on which ones you like 

My personal favorites are Argentea, Fenestratus and Synspilum (seriously browse them on google so you can see some adult images!!)

there are a lot of other Viejas, here's a table with most of them (i know some are missing)
but some pics in the table, seriously don't do any justice to them 










Also check this part of the forum http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewforum.php?f=41, (try to find Aquamojo's treads) Mo Devlin have some AMAZING Viejas and Parachromis


----------



## DRB (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks man! great looking fish, I will google them and find out more.


----------



## DRB (Mar 29, 2010)

*PepoLD*
Are you the same PepoLD form ciclidos-mexico.com?


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Viejas are in my opinion very underrated by many fish keepers, specially because of their "Huge Tank" requirement... so is very very rare to see someone keeping them, at least in my personal Opinion..

I live in Mexico (where this species are endemics), and i know only two guys who keep them... and billions who keep Africans hehe

Oh btw try to browse on Google "Lee Nuttall" he has the best looking argentea I've ever seen. (besides some other ones)


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

DRB said:


> *PepoLD*
> Are you the same PepoLD form ciclidos-mexico.com?


Haha yep!

i was just thinking i've seen your nick b4!


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

I would throw in something like a marbled con or firemouth. Of course in a tank your size you could put in one of each and still have room for a nic or something. Just a thought but why not do 1 of each/ Jd, green tex, sal, nic, con, and firemouth. that would be a nic mid-sized community with room to spare and a pretty defined aggression level" mid- high"


----------



## DRB (Mar 29, 2010)

Con and/or firemouth sound nice. I was thinking (not before someone suggested it) a friedrichsthalii; what do you guys think?


----------



## DRB (Mar 29, 2010)

hey Pepo LD I did some research on viejas, Synspilum looks amazing! do you think it is ok to place one of them in my tank with the other cichlids? I know they are not that agressive, but Synspilum are kind of volatile.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Synspilum would be great, as far as I've seen they are only "very" agressive to conspecifics so you shouldn't have any trouble. (as always varies from fish to fish), and they can defend themselves pretty good so no worries there..

I totally agree, Synspilum (and fenestratus) are the 2 Cichlids with more color - personality i have ever seen 

Oh and freddy would be a great pick too!  is my favorite Parachromis and not nearly as agressive as Dovii or Managuensis


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes i agree a synspilum would be great buut i don't know about the freddi. While they are one of the lesser aggressive parachromis they are still highly volitile. A big male can have a mood swing and decimate your smaller cichlids with ease. I would say if you really like the freddy then try the sal, syynspilum, con, and the Jd as they should be able to tollerate an angry outburst better then the FM and the EBJD. Personally i would not even add the EBJD as they tend to be whips.


----------



## DRB (Mar 29, 2010)

EBJD is out of the picture since it wonÃ‚Â´t make it with such tankmates.

I am supposed to get some Carpintis anytime now; so they will be the first ones to enter the tank.

I have another empty 190 gal at home; so I will stock this one and while fish grow I will purchase the pump and stuff for the other one and that way I can separate troublemakers and manage the aggression level in both tanks.

I will give the Freddi a try; just because I really like the dude.


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

I think that if you have the room, which you obviously do, then getting all thhe fish you want should be doable. I would say that if you get the freddy last and a bit smaller then the others, then you should have a good chance of it working.

By the way i can't blame you for wanting the freddy, i love them as well. the yellow head variety is super nice. I think tangled up in cichlids.com has them. Jeff has super nice fish.

good luck and keep us posted


----------



## DRB (Mar 29, 2010)

I was thinking just that; have some fish established and then add the possible troublemakers.

I already contacted Jeff (great guy by the way) and in the near future, I will purchase some fish from him; taxes and customs make import to Mexico really expensive. :x


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

You should be able to find the Freddy in Mexico.. I got mine here


----------

